# Aerial video 4-wheeler cattle drive



## HALLSHAY (Nov 30, 2008)

Here is a video i took a couple days ago with my drone. 17 atv's and utv's moving 300 heifers. Hope you enjoy.

Watch in 720 or 1080


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Very interesting. Do you see a video in real time on a monitor? If not, how do you keep the camera focused on the subject?


----------



## HALLSHAY (Nov 30, 2008)

I have a 7" hd screen giving me real time video feed from the gopro via 5.8ghz.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

That herd sure didn't want to follow the road at first.


----------

